# Could you list programming recources?



## ste2425 (Feb 25, 2010)

hey
as you probs noticed ive got into programming. just made my first two programs, a scale player and one that plays super mario's theme tune (got bored). Im gettin really into it and basicly could you list some recources on the net or decent books to further my understanding and knowlege of programming. Im only a begginer so nothing too complecated, and id prefer it if it was more tailored to audio programming.
thanks guys n galls
ste


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 25, 2010)

Best resource is Google, and that is all I use.  Also, I have a university library to take advantage of, so I can grab whatever book I need.  I generally have reference sheets for some languages on my desk, but that seems to be overkill, when all I need is Google.  

HINT:  Google Books is helpful, you can find full programming books on there.  Scribd too.


----------



## Kreij (Feb 27, 2010)

Check out the stickied thread at the top of this forum section


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 27, 2010)

www.google.com

msdn, codeproject


----------

